
Markdown, Please – instantly convert websites into Markdown - mace
http://markdownplease.com/
======
drakmail
hm, doesn't works for urls like [http://habr.ru](http://habr.ru),
[https://instructortut.ru](https://instructortut.ru) , got 500 internal server
error

------
d4rth_s1d10us
wow, impressive :D

